# I have a little problem



## habilis (May 27, 2003)

I'm in love with my wife which is wonderful. But when her sister is around I can't take my eyes off her, she's a playboy-quality babe. I don't know how to stop. Help.


----------



## dlloyd (May 27, 2003)

Strength of Will (in other words "Will Power" )


----------



## Cat (May 27, 2003)

You probably can't stop: those little bastards of genes want you to mate with the biggest babe around. Nasty, selfish little buggers ... 

Hey, real love is worth ten times sexual attraction. Be happy. 
If it becomes a problem, talk to your wife. If you really love each other it will do good to take it out into the open. Makes you both feel better, since your wife probably isn't blind either ... As long as you keep your mind (and hands) off her, let the eyes enjoy the view.


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 27, 2003)

If you make a lot of money and have children (plural), just imagine what the child support payments would be like.  You would be poor forever!  Even if you're not well-to-do, the child support payments will still bankrupt you.  To recap what dlloyd said, "Strength of Will".


----------



## Arden (May 27, 2003)

Have a fling.

::ha::::ha::, just kidding!  If your wife doesn't notice or doesn't say anything, don't worry about it.  Like cat said, let your eyes enjoy the view... at least someone/something does.  If your wife says anything, convince her that you love her and her only, and that her sister is *ahem* very good looking, and you can't help staring because you are a guy and that's what drives us.


----------



## Decado (May 27, 2003)

have a threesome! 
no, wouldnt recomend that. not when there are people you love involved. Trust me: it gets plenty messy (in a bad way)! 
If they are sisters they cant be that different. give your wife a present. same kind of clothes that her sister usually wears.

and the most important rule of them all: do to others only what you would have them do to you. How would you feel if your wife were looking at your handsome brother (if you have one)? jepp. not so funny. 

nah... i would probably still go for the threesome and let it all blow to pieces (have done that twice.).


----------



## wdw_ (May 27, 2003)

take advise from Revenge of the Nerds and set up some hidden cameras.

Just kidding.


----------



## Arden (May 27, 2003)

Decado:  How many threesomes have you had in your life anyway? [/highly personal questions]

habilis:  Only act if it becomes a problem.  If it does, you may want to seek counseling if you are unable to work through it (like marriage counseling).


----------



## habilis (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Decado _
> have a threesome!


holy sh!t, don't do that to me.


> _Originally posted by Decado _
> ...do to others only what you would have them do to you.


Amen brother


A lot of good points from everybody. but Yikes.  I believe I would never betray my wife/best_friend or have some sort of hidden fling ::angel:: She's actually fine with me looking at other girls, but her sister, well, that's like a taboo(and probably why I think she's so damn flaming hot). Damnit...

::alien::


----------



## Arden (May 28, 2003)

Well, imagining her in her underwear probably wouldn't help the situation any...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 28, 2003)

lol! interesting thread!
Anyway, I would be darn careful with watching her and believing that when your wife doesn'T say a thing, she didn't notice by now. Mostly women keep things in themselves until it over goes a certain threshold. And than you will know how much she really got bothered. Unfortunately it will be too late to solve anything than. 
And as cat said: real love is much more worth than sexual attraction. Keep your eyes on your wife (who shouldn't look so much different than her sister! Right?)


----------



## habilis (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> Well, imagining her in her underwear probably wouldn't help the situation any...


damn you arden.


> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> Keep your eyes on your wife (who shouldn't look so much different than her sister! Right?)


Yeah, my wife is cute too don't get me wrong, but to draw a comparison, my wife is like a JC Penny's catalog babe and her sister is a Victoria's Secret catalog babe.


----------



## Decado (May 28, 2003)

Arden writes:
>Decado:  How many threesomes have
> you had in your life anyway?


Only two relationships that have been like that. The first one with two ex-girlfriends who both wanted to get together with me (yeah, i know. it was a disaster). 
The second one didnt actually get that far. We were mostly looking at girls together and she picked up a few "to try them out". 
but i got bored waiting for her to dump her boyfriend (we were seeing eachother behind his back), so i got another girlfriend who i am together with now (since about a month). Dont think she is bi-sexual, tho.


----------



## chevy (May 28, 2003)

So basically you choosed the wrong one ?


----------



## Arden (May 28, 2003)

They say if you get nervous giving a presentation you should imagine everyone in their underwear, and that kind of just occurred to me... but that would only increase the problem, wouldn't it.


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2003)

My advice to you: show us what she looks like. 

No really, as long as you talk about it with your wife every now and again things should be fine. Maybe you shouldn't be around when the sister comes to visit. Whatever you have to do to keep things "clean."


----------



## binaryDigit (May 28, 2003)

Here is an article that may sway your decision (or not)  ::evil::  ::evil:: ::angel:: ::evil:: ::love:: ::evil:: 

http://www.bayarea.com/mld/mercurynews/news/5961191.htm

But I agree with Trip, show us some piccies so we can, uh, give you better advice, yeah, thats it.


----------



## habilis (May 28, 2003)

> _chevy _
> So basically you choosed the wrong one ?


Nah I got the smart one, which can come in quite handy at times.   


> _binaryDigit _
> But I agree with Trip, show us some piccies so we can, uh, give you better advice, yeah, thats it.


hmm, yeah it's tempting but I think that might be breaching the standards of good taste, don't you think? heh. But if you want to see a pic of my wife, I already posted one in the Jasons Daily Pic post on page 3 here: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30474&perpage=15&pagenumber=3 it's the 4th post down in black and white. The pic really doesn't do her justice though, as is the inherent problem with pics. And the other problem is I don't have any good pics of her sister. I gotta work on that. or not. you guys are gonna get me in trouble.


----------



## toast (May 29, 2003)

Habilis... I do empathize with you. I know so MUCH what you mean. Isn't that an everyday torture ? 

Have you seen this wonderful film called _Frida_ ? It talks, at some stage, of such a situation. But please, don't act like they do in the film ! 

I wish you good luck and recommend you just lock yourself somewhere in your place (the kitchen would be my own prison) and then swallow the key. Take anything you need to live with you - except your wife's sister, that is.


----------



## hulkaros (May 29, 2003)

...damn those genes... 

Habilis, if you cannot hold yourself it is probably because you don't want to... 

My question is: Did your wife's sis showed you any signs of attraction or it is just a one part show from you?

Cause if she never showed to you anything (and even if she did), you should better mind you own wife business  

Then again I think your wife is pretty alright and you should love and care for her without even thinking about her sister... AT ALL... ::ha:: 

Like Adam, you took the bite at the Apple, didn't you? AND you have Eve as well... Back off, of anything more cause you will damn yourself in the end... Think of it this way, too: You may have other men (your bro, cuz, et al) dreaming about your wife... Or should I say, sweating about her? 

Command your genes soldier! NOW!


----------



## habilis (May 29, 2003)

Hulk: Her sister doesn't show any strong signs of attraction to me, which is a damn good thing, because if she did, it would take every last ounce of willpower I have to resist. Not that the commandments means much to me, but
now I see why one of the Ten Commandments is "Don't covet your neighbors wife". 

toast: Frieda, isn't that the movie with Selma Hayek? Oh my sweet Selma. She's like #3 on my list of mega-babes.

Anyway, Like was said earlier in this thread, it really does boil down to my willpower, and decide to admire the curtains, instead of those curves.


----------



## edX (May 29, 2003)

there are no laws against looking. there are laws against doing much else - at least in so far as adultry is grounds for divorce. 

my biggest suggestion - take the sexual energy that your sis-in-law inspires and channel it into your intimate relationship with your wife from time to time. i'll guess the wife will love that. as my partner say, "it's doesn't matter where you get your appetite as long as you eat at home." just don't slip and call your wife by her sis's name cause then you will have some real explaining to do.


----------



## Cat (May 29, 2003)

> "it's doesn't matter where you get your appetite as long as you eat at home."



That's a good one.


----------



## habilis (May 29, 2003)

LOL, Yes, that _is_ a good one, and a good idea...


----------



## serpicolugnut (May 29, 2003)

As someone who has been in a very similar situation to yours, and made the wrong choice, let me offer you some good advice...

1. Don't talk to your wife about this. It's only going to compound the problem, and make you an outsider to her family, because believe me - she will tell her sister, and it will get back to their parents.

2. Focus on all the great stuff you love about your wife, and pick apart the things you don't like about her sister. Sure, she looks great, but she must have a personality, and chances are, you can find many faults with her there, thereby diminishing your infatuation.

3. Spend as little time with your wife's sister as possible.  Don't go out of your way to do it so as to arouse suspicion, but when at all possible, avoid the eye candy.

Above all, remember the reasons why you married your wife, and consider what a betrayal she would feel if she even knew you spoke out loud this fascination. You really wouldn't be happy if you had a handsome brother, and your wife was lusting after him, would you?

Bury it, and bury it deep...


----------



## Darkshadow (May 29, 2003)

Hmm...never been in this particular situation, but I'd say Ed's suggestion makes the most sense. 

Serp's second piece of advice is good too.  If you focus on some negative thing, it'll diminish those feelings.  And probably reinforce some of the feelings you have for your wife at the same time.


----------



## Arden (May 29, 2003)

> _From binaryDigit's article_
> *The major online companies all state on their Web sites that they are not law firms and don't sell legal advice.*


Only illegal advice, right? 


> _Originally posted by habilis_
> *Nah I got the smart one, which can come in quite handy at times.*


Isn't it something like only enough material for brains or breasts, and not both?  Robin Williams once said God gave him a brain and a penis, and only enough blood for one at a time... I guess this could be similar: only enough soft, squishy material to fill the brain or the breasts, and not both.


----------



## toast (May 29, 2003)

Yeas habilis, Frieda (no 'e' in French). And that Selma Hayek... hm... why isn't she my girlfriend's sister ?


----------



## habilis (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> 
> Isn't it something like only enough material for brains or breasts, and not both?  Robin Williams once said God gave him a brain and a penis, and only enough blood for one at a time... I guess this could be similar: only enough soft, squishy material to fill the brain or the breasts, and not both. [/B]


Yeah, unless you're Vanna White, then you got it all. Also, I want to personally thank God right now for making silicone, to offset this phenomenon.


----------



## Arden (May 30, 2003)

Silicone breasts are disgusting.  Real or nothing.


----------



## habilis (May 30, 2003)

arden: It all depends. I've seen high quality boob jobs that have the natural looking S-curve. But that was for a research project, I swear.


----------



## Arden (May 30, 2003)

Um, define "seen..." ::angel::


----------



## Darkshadow (May 31, 2003)

A research project.  Hahahaha....suuuuure it was.


----------



## Cat (May 31, 2003)

> A research project



Rate the following samples from 1 (squishy) to 5 (firm).

 LOL! 

Was it some kind of Turing test to distinguish artificial from natural breasts?

Sign me up!


----------



## toast (May 31, 2003)

You're the same kind of scientist I am.


----------



## Arden (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm no scientist, I work for the FBI.  ::angel::

If anyone gets that, you can go ahead and post it.


----------



## Arden (Jun 2, 2003)

This just occurred to me:

How "little" is your "problem?"


----------

